# Complete theme change!



## Bundy (Aug 2, 2006)

I did this theme a few years back and am trying to remember a few ideas. 

Alice in Wonderland anything is pretty creepy. I had a blood splattered yellow brick road, a dead Dorothy and toto. You can my gingerbread men missing body parts, Rapunzel's hair hanging from a window, and someone on here had previously suggested the three little pigs, with one rotating on a spit...


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

*ideas*

ooo I like these ideas youns are postin!me too me too! how about snow white who never got kissed and woke up? sort of skeletal remains. little mermaid face down in your bathtub? alladdin wrecked his magic carpet?beauty and the beast(given).sure I can come up with more,but hope at least hope I make you laugh


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

How about Bluebeard and his decapitated wives, that was in one of my fairy tale books when I was a kid and it scared the crud out of me. Three blind mice, little rubber mice or rats with their tales cut off with a bloody knife next to it. 4 and 20 blackbirds baked in a pie, a pie with a fake crow coming out of it? One of those blow up mounted deer heads, say it is bambi. Have the frog prince boiling in the witches kettle. Get a plastic frog and glue a little crown on his head. Cut out a paper fairy and put it in a bottle and say it is tinkerbell. Jack sprat (a skeleton) and his wife a really fat dummy sitting at the table with some of Jacks bones on her plate. Make two dummies, a girl and a boy all twisted up with arms and legs broken looking or laying in a pile beside them and say it is Jack & Jill. Make a leg out of paper mache or wood and put it in a wood pile and make it look like you are burning up Pinocchio. Give out Grimms fairy tale books as prizes. Go to a grocery store bakery and get pre made gingerbread men, put in little boxes and put your invite in the box with it. Or make your invite look like a fairy tale book. Or put one white feather and a ransom note in a box and say you are holding mother goose hostage and plucking out feathers until they show up for your party. I would serve a whole chicken and say they were too late getting there so you cooked up mother goose. Man there are so many twisted things to do!!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh, you could make chalk outlines outside and say Jack & Jill didn't make it down the hill!! And I would serve up develed eggs and call them "Pieces of Humpty Dumpty"


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

mermaid face down in the tub is a great idea. You could even use Ersila the witch of the sea.

For the dungon part, if you have windows in there, why not make fake bars to make it feel like your caputerd? Then on one of the windows you can put a scene setter of out side. Then in your hay bales you could get some of those fake hands ans feets exctra.


You could do Goldie Locks getting eaten by the three bears. That would be sick and twisted.


I'm not sure if you would want to use the three little pigs because you alreaddy are using Red Riding Hood, but the pigs being on a spin thing does sound great.

The Beaste eats Beauty.

The seven dwarfs could be little demons or lawn nomes. You have a great idea with the snow white thing, I wouldent change it.

Cinderilla: You can use the ugly step sisters and mother dressed like withes preforming a spell around the couldron.

So many idead. I hope you take pics!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Great ideas!!! There are some spectacular ideas that I WILL be using!

tallula,
you reminded me of several stories I forgot and the invite idea about mother goose is probably what I'm going to use.

And it seems the mermaid in the tub is the way to go for the bathroom.

halloweenking,
After only taking a handfull of pictures for my last part a few years ago, it's been my goal to make picture taking a priority this year!


----------



## lynrapp (Oct 12, 2005)

How about a wolf with a bloody muzzle deep in your enchanted forest? Wolves are all over the fairy tales so you don't even need to specify which one. I love the Snow white room! You could have the stepmother dressed as a hag looking in through the window at your guests. Snow white cooked a cauldron full of steaming soup for the dwarves - that would be a nice dish to serve!

Good luck! This sounds fun! I can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## mt4106 (Sep 25, 2006)

DeadTed,

I absolutely LOVE your ideas! It's perfect... The story of Hansel and Gretel is just dreadful!! Have you seen Rubies Costumes new line, Unhappily Ever After? They have some twisted fairytale costumes... and even a wicked-looking Hansel costume! www.rubies.com


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for the link and the positive comments!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh I for go to add, if you wanna use cinderella you could do this for being twisted:

Make the step on mom in the middle, and the two girls on the sides of the mother. Have them facing a big couldron, where you would have cinderilla being boiled, You can make just a standered pvc frame and then put clokes over them so you don't have to detail there faces or anything.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I can't wait to get started... if only 'real work' wouldn't get in the way.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

mt4106 said:


> DeadTed,
> 
> I absolutely LOVE your ideas! It's perfect... The story of Hansel and Gretel is just dreadful!! Have you seen Rubies Costumes new line, Unhappily Ever After? They have some twisted fairytale costumes... and even a wicked-looking Hansel costume! www.rubies.com


Thanks again for that link. It inspired my costume (which I was having a tough time coming up with). I'm going to be similar to that Ragedy Andy character. I love the tattered look.

I'm going to have stitching all around my neck, wrists, ears, mouth, and eyes. Have some blood leaking out. Tattered cloth. And I'm debating if I should keep my arm inside my outfit and make it look like my 'ragedy andy' arm was ripped off. (though that limits my party hosting abilities).


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

For the fireplace mantel, you can put labelled jars with grotesque "ingredients". Snakes and snails and puppy dog tails (that's what little boys are made of), eye of a newt, and whatever else witches put in.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

DeadTed said:


> Great ideas!!! There are some spectacular ideas that I WILL be using!
> 
> tallula,
> you reminded me of several stories I forgot and the invite idea about mother goose is probably what I'm going to use.
> ...


DeadTed, I used a ransom note last year for my invites, except I put a bloody finger in the box. Here is a pic of that invite and also my save the date for this year with my English bulldog on it. http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n244/tallula_g/Invites/


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

That's awesome. That mother goose idea is cheap enough, but creative enough to work. Plus, a feather will fit in a standard envelope. AND, it gives me a food idea!

What time does everyone normally send out invites? My party is the Saturday before Halloween.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I sent out my save the dates last week and I'm sending out my real invites the last day of this month, which is 3 weeks before my party. I like to give people time to come up with costumes for our contest.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm also going with the "Mermaid" theme in the bathroom and I need a little help with the decor filler.

I'm definitely doing a mermaid - most said face down in the tub. However, I'm going to have her hanging over my tub with her head and hands (which I need to know how to make - "realistic hands prop" posted in Props section) towards the end next to the john.

So when you sit down, she'll be hanging her head and hands within inches of you. Her hair is going to be scraggly and wet and will cover her face. Tail will come out the other end (paper mache).

I need some feedback on what else to put in there. It's a fairly small bathroom. Built in cabinets right next to the toilet. Window behind toilet. Sink/mirror directly in front of toilet (if you were to sit on the john, you'd be about 2 ft from the sink).


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

For the mermaid, you can have a lobster tail glued to the sink (Sebastian, LMermaid's friend) and maybe some "dead" fish around the bathroom, maybe even on a fish net! Some fish could have a fishing hook on their mouth...
Bloody seashells for a finishing touch!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Funny you post that Charmed, earlier today I wrote down fishing net was something I needed with dead fish!! Not sure how to get dead fish though... well, fake ones.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

ooo just thought this up(hope nobody already said this) you could make a giant fairytale book (open) and put it around the entrance of your house so people have to step into the fairytale.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Good idea, but our entrance is taken care of - THe outside is going to be decorated "Gingerbread House' style - gumdrop corner stones, lolli pop pillars, frosting window sills, candy cane posts, and a big sign with something along the lines of "Hungry Children Welcome" or whatever.

Think the witches gingerbread house in the woods from Hansel & Gretel.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

love the hungry children welcome ! are you gonna use styrofoam balls cut in half for gum drops or some thing else? and what about the frosting? just asking because I'd love to try that some year .


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

After talking to my wife, she said I should use batting... I guess it's like fabric, but bunched up a little more or something- no idea. It's going to be fabric. That's what I know. If need be, I'll wrap it around cardboard, chicken wire, or something similar. I'll take pictures!


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

cool I cant wait! this thread gave me soo many ideas.


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

For the fish you could get plastic fish on toy stores and just spray paint them if needed, they all look dead to me anyways!!! 
I am loving all the ideas here, maybe will do a fairy tale theme next year!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Charmed28 said:


> For the mermaid, you can have a lobster tail glued to the sink (Sebastian, LMermaid's friend) and maybe some "dead" fish around the bathroom, maybe even on a fish net! Some fish could have a fishing hook on their mouth...
> Bloody seashells for a finishing touch!


You no what would be cool and gory is having the hook man adde'd in. Just say hes Captin Hook or something but he could go great with this.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm going to have the mermaid in the tub and have her stabbed with a trident. There will be a shower curtain (cheapy one) that's ripped and hanging off with blood all over it. Her hair will be matted down and in the water, which will be bloody red. Yay Halloween!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

That's sounds cool. Are you gonna have anyone stabbing her with the tridean? Oh this is to funny. LOL.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't think I'm going to make an entire body. It'll be a head (not even a face) with her hair drapped over the edge of the tub and partially in the water. I'd like to buy/make an arm and hand to hang over the edge. Then a tail coming out the other end.

Think mafia style murder scene meets the Little Mermaid.

EDIT: I just read your question over again, no one will be stabbing her. The room is too small and awkward to have another character.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Makes sense. It will be cool either way.


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

DeadTed,
You are my *bleep*ing hero! This was the theme I wanted, but decided to save for next year! Great minds think alike! LOL

For your enchanted forest, I'm assuming the room will be low lit since it's for watching movies and such...maybe you could just hang some small LEDs from fishing line so that they look like fairies/fireflies in the forest? I've never tried this, but it looks great in my head!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I was really trying to think of what else to do in our enchanted forest. Since the TV will be going, I don't want to overdo it - lighting will be low lit, but I imagine that room not getting too much attention if people are parked in front of the boob tube.

One thing I will be doing that I think someone already mentioned here:
Taking some old glass jars and hanging them from rope to the ceilings (remember the entire ceiling will be covered with camo netting). Some of the jars will just hang empty, but one or two will be capped off with an over sized cork. Inside I'm going to put a small LED (if I could find a small cheap one - better if it pulsated really slowly like a fire fly) and have a sticker on that bottle that says, "TINKER BELL" and maybe another for Thumbalina. Fairy traps!

They'll be scattered around the room. I'm also thinking about having other captured forest creatures, including, but not limited to the frog prince (though he may end up as an entree in the dining room), trolls, gnomes, a fuan (goat boy), and possibly a fairy god mother of some sort.

I must say though, I'm worried about finishing this house in time...

ANd yes, great minds think alike!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

The "Enchanted Forrest" is just about complete.

It's in my TV/den room. It's a long room in the back of the house - 25ft long and about 8 feet wide. There's a small step down from the breakfast nook into the room, then the door to the back deck is 8ft in front of you. The back 'wall' is all big windows (almost no wall) as is the far right wall where the TV is. To the right is an entry way to the office (which is the direction of the bathroom).

So, I've stapled gunned black weed mat to the ceiling (sloped ceiling starting at 10ft or so high down to about 7ft) and put up my two sections of 20x25ft camo netting. Then took the staple gun and went to town with the netting so that it hangs down in some places - none of it hangs low enough to touch you. It looks great! The black weed mat makes all the difference - you can't see the white ceiling so it looks as though my roof could be much taller than it is.

Because of so much netting overlapping itself, it's super dense, so even if you can see through some holes, or 'thin' spots in the camo, there's more behind it. Very eerie, dark, and forrest-like.

I've also almost finished putting the castle wall scene setters in the breakfast nook and hallway. While I think it'll be fine, I don't really like the scene setters. It's tough to put up (sticky tack didn't work well and tape isn't holding up everywhere) and you can see the creases in the plastic from packaging. I don't want to complain too much though, because it's only costing me $30 of that stuff to cover a hall and nook and completely transform it into a castle. I suppose you can't beat that!

My witches jars are almost done for the Hansel & Gretel room. I feel very behind in setup. Lots more to do - make a snow white dummy (which finding a costume for cheap was difficult - all the adult sizes were $35+ not including shipping --- I ended up finding a used one on Ebay for $16), make a Red Riding hood dummy (only the back of her), make the 'mini' tools for the seven dwarfs to hang on the wall along with their portraits (I bought 7 $1 picture frames (8x11) from Walmart. I'm going to rough them up a bit to be more Disney-fied... old and rustic - then going to print out their pictures and hang them up like it's their cottage). 
That along with the tools hanging up and I got some cheap fake birds that I'm going to string from the ceiling. There's 4 and between each pair they'll be carrying ribbom (like you see all the birds do over the princesses' in Disney), but they're carrying black ribbon and Snow White will actually be only skeletal remains.

Apples everywhere in that room with cobwebs and such.

I've also go to make some 6ft tall lolli pops for the outside entry (Gingerbread house).

One idea I had, but don't know how to execute (this is where you all come in) is having a broken humpty dumpty on the fence to my backyard. It's about 3 yards from the door everyone is coming in (it's actually the double gate to my backyard/garage). I want two halves of humpty dumpty with yoke and stuff on the ground... ideas need to be cheap and quick (quick as in not a lot of time to make). I can't think of the materials to make a big egg.


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Oooo...This will be sooo cool. I wish this thread would have started a month ago!! lol

How about a demented/rotten Peter Rabbit in your graveyard? You could have him popping out from behind a gravestone, a carrot in one hand and a rotting head in the other.....


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

You have so many clever ideas DedTed. The birds with the ribbon is an excellent detail! I would absolutely LOVE to see your place in person!

I agree with you with the SceneSetters. I continue to use them though, cuz like you said, you get alot of bang for the buck. Once the lights are dim they don't look so cheesy.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Greetings DeadTed,

So exciting to read your 2007 plans .....I too wish I lived closer to see it in person! I will be watching for you posting those pictures and I am especially interested in the outside! I'm working on transforming my house into a Gingerbread scene both inside & outside for Xmas.

Last year we painted some candies and attached them to the front of the house. I used the Winfield patterns for the large pieces. A few years ago on one of the xmas makeover shows they had a decorating team transform the dining room of a house into a gingerbread house.

The decorator used large pieces of styrofoam like we make tombstones out of and she made different patterns of candies on them and painted them different colors. She used real candy & real royal icing but if its something you want to hold up for a few years I would make the candies out of styrofoam & clay and use the icing that cake decorators & bakeries use to ice cakes that will be on display & go in their windows. 

She covered all the walls of that room including the doors and it looked terrific. I'm working toward that goal with my house but using that theme for xmas instead. Its an ongoing project as we try to add a little more each year.

Anyways I'll be patiently awaiting your outside photos as I'm sure its going to look great!!

Mistress Muffy


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I would love to take some pics and post them, but a 1/3 of my house lost power this week! It included 90% of my outlets (including the computer) and several of the actual lights in the room. It's really hampering my construction - that Enchanted Forrets room at night is ridiculously dark now! As soon as the power comes back up I'll post pics!

I appreciate the interest!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

DeadTed, I have been sick the last week but I saw your question about how to make the Humpty Dumpty cheeply and I've been thinking about it (since that's all I could do!!).

How about taking two of those cheesy plastic Halloween candy bowls and cutting the edge into ridges, paint with white Plasticoat paint, paint on cracks (like a craked egg) with a black sharpie or paint pen. You may also want to paint or draw on a face on one of the bowls. On one bowl glue stuffed little kid sized striped tights (in the Halloween section of Wally World) with little kid shoes (thrift store or Ross is cheap) onto the bottom. Set this half on your fence. With the other bowl take thrift store kid sized long sleeved shirt and glue little arms to the side of the bowl. Use kid sized gloves for the hands (usually have them in the Halloween section, white clown gloves). Position this half of the bowl on the ground with the arms stuck out. Inside you could use clear calking for the egg white. Take some clear calking squeeze it into a disposable bowl, dye it yellow with food coloring, pour this onto some wax paper into a somewhat round shape and let dry. Peel off of wax paper and set on top of the clear (egg white) in the bowl for the yolk. You could also keep the plastic pieces you cut out of the top of the bowls, paint white and scatter around the body. If this is on concrete draw a chalk line around his body or put a barbecue sized spatula under the body!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

tallula,

You're my new "go-to" idea person. Great ideas. I'm going to have to find the cheap candy bowls - I want it as egg shape as possible which would be the bowl couldn't be a bowl, because it wouldn't sit upright (the bottom would be too round). Maybe I can get away with it by putting a small hat on him.

To Wally World!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

If you put the bowl that is his head flat on the ground, It will look like the pointy part of his head got smashed in anyway! (I thought about the point too!)


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I didn't think it was neccessary to start an entirely new thread for just my invites, so I hope enough people will see this to leave comments.

Here's my rough draft for my invites. It's going to look like a ransom note (cut out lettering) and the actual party info - time/date/place/etc - will be in the form of a list of demands (which will also help with things like "Must wear a costume", etc.



> Once upon time in a small gingerbread home, mythical creatures and fairies, once did roam.
> Princesses sang and birds chirped sweetly. Everything in its place set gently and neatly.
> 
> Then one sunny and beautiful day, something sinister an evil crept over that way.
> ...


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Love IT!!
Great Poem, your invites are going to be great!


----------

